# Cabinet Storage/Stairs



## Rewilding (Feb 28, 2015)

Hello!

I am currently trying to finish the planning stages of storage stairs that we are going to have in our shop (leading up to loft). The stairs have no stringer and the cabinet shape IS the stairs.

We have been picking some experienced minds but have come across many different suggestions and conflicting opinions.

One of the most basic pieces of information that we can't get a straight answer on are the details of all the different TYPES of plywood. 

We want to have two sides finished and don't want plant-ons if we can get away with it.

Here's a link to something we would like our product to be.

http://www.shelterness.com/pictures/storage-under-stairs-8.jpg

Does anyone have any experience working with bamboo ply?

Any suggestions are appreciated!

Thanks,

Erich


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

sounds like you want A/A plywood. You wont find it at a big box store, something like baltic birch or apple ply are some "brands" that you can call around for. Be certain you get A/A, which means both sides are unpatched flawless veneer. It wont come cheap unfortunately.

fwiw, im not sure your example is ply. it definitely looks thicker than 3/4"... if you want to maintain the ratios it has, you'd need hardwood or perhaps a double layer of ply, in which case you can get away with A/C plywood. You'll need a way to frame/veneer the face edges either way.


----------



## Rewilding (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks for the reply.



> Be certain you get A/A, which means both sides are unpatched flawless veneer.


We've been told the veneer could not be used as the treads. (The veneer layer would wear away as its only 1/32 thick?)

We've looked at the Apple-Ply briefly - is that DIFFERENT from veneer is that it's solid layers (of the same wood - Maple) all through out?

Veneer is made with that last layer (on one or both sides) to be flawless however the inside can be a different core (not a layer of solid wood?)

Is it possible to buy those brands you mentioned in 1 inch?

I will check out those brands more closely later today!

Thanks.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 25, 2014)

Can't read the dimensions on your drawing.Are you concerned about building to code?


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

"Does anyone have any experience working with bamboo ply?"

I have worked with BOO ply and veneers. Have several pieces floating in shop not what to do with it yet. What do you need to know? It is expensive:yes:.....


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

Rewilding said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The outer veneer is thin, I dont have any experience using it on stairs, but you might be right that it could wear through. I've heard better plywoods use a thicker veneer, but thats still a difference of hairs if anything. Id venture to say that a good dose of urethane would go a long way to protecting it, but if its a high traffic area with shoes, it would eventually wear, and it would probably be difficult to refinish. Given that this will be integral to the bookshelf, you cant just replace the treads either (though maybe you could design it so that you could)

The inner layers may be various types of wood, different from the outer surface. often softwood as it is cheaper. The inner layers will not be flawless, and may even have voids that can show when you cut (Im not sure how big of a deal this is since you really cant leave an edge exposed anyway...). The better (read as: Expensive) plywoods will use hard wood layers, a greater variety of orientations(stronger), and have fewer voids. Im not going to say you cannot get plywood thicker than 3/4", but I havent used any.

BOO looks like another beast entirely, looks interesting, and looks like it could be made thicker with less difficulty.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

The Boo ply has an 1/8 layer on top/bottom.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Rewilding, any particular reason that you are going this complicated and work expensive route instead of just traditional stairs with underneath storage?

George


----------



## Rewilding (Feb 28, 2015)

> Can't read the dimensions on your drawing.Are you concerned about building to code?


No. It will not be to code.



> Rewilding, any particular reason that you are going this complicated and work expensive route instead of just traditional stairs with underneath storage?


We really like the look. 

It's probably splitting hairs but the version without the stringer will yield more storage! 

This is going into a detached building/shop in our backyard that we are finishing to be VERY multipurpose. 

I appreciate your question - it's always good to revisit the big picture vision/goal/desired outcome.



> I have worked with BOO ply and veneers. Have several pieces floating in shop not what to do with it yet. What do you need to know? It is expensive:yes:.....


Ah....I don't know. I think we are leaning away from this VERY expensive option. I was just getting different and partial pieces of information from 3-4 different people that sell it.

We liked the idea of 1 inch (for look and added strength)...But didn't necessarily prefer the edge grain of the the "3-ply" or the "Cross Ply." We essentially liked the idea of JUST the middle/core section as our sheet....This could probably come with vertical or horizontal constructions? 

I am grateful for everyone's responses.

I just had a pretty good conversation with a friend who brought it back to basics for me. My partner and I are in love with the design and concept but the reality is we don't have huge reno budget.

The space is going to have a wood stove (with stove pipe exposed) and will have tile flooring, painted walls and tongue and groove finished ceiling. 

A cabinet that's finished/stained to have a more rustic wood look would definitely fit the rest of the room.

We get sucked into a lot of awesome images posted from people with really high end budgets with the modern look....

Our needs for this project:

*1. Structurally stable/sound - (thickness of ply AND how to fasten)*

There seems to be a consensus that 3/4 would be strong enough. We would consider going 1 inch for ADDed insurance.

How the boxes/pieces are fastened - there seems to be a few ways this could be done.

*2. Finished look on all sides of the cabinet (inside, outside and edges)*

Glue on finer finishing strips?
Nail/glue on wood trim to finish the edges (miter the edges etc)..
...I'm sure there's a few other options?


*3. Cost *

Open to spending more to achieve the above objectives but also trying to remain true to reason and not spend money where it's not needed?


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Knotty Alder seems to be the trend today for a rustic look. Boo ply only comes in length with cross grain center. Veneer will look just as ply face for a consistent look . I think we payed a $100 a sheet for ply but 60 sheets for the price break. It is a cool look and looks good with Knotty Alder as far a color mixing...


----------



## Rewilding (Feb 28, 2015)

This has helped confirm that confusion is common:

http://www.popularwoodworking.com/techniques/basics/choose_the_right_plywood


----------

